# Sound Problems



## silentbob2 (Jul 23, 2006)

On programmes that are recorded today I have no sound and when I watch live tv through the Tivo I also have no sound. But my older recordings are fine. I have checked that the scart lead is fully connected and when I connect my freeview box directly to my tv I get sound. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this problem?

Thanks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Restart the TiVo via the System Menu.


----------



## silentbob2 (Jul 23, 2006)

This problem has happened again. Does anyone know what causes it and if there is a way to permanently fix it


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

The sound problem is usually caused by a hard reboot (power off cycle) on a system with large (500Mb+) disks or multiple disks or with a dodgy power supply. As well as other reasons.

So - you need to diagnose what's happened since you last had sound. If it was a reboot (see system info), then there is a tweak to the power supply that can be done (Blindlemon - can you fill in?) or you can buy a new power supply.

Before you investigate these two options, you need to be sure your power supply is not up to juicing your machine.


----------



## silentbob2 (Jul 23, 2006)

when I turned on the Tivo the intro clip played so it had probably rebooted itself. I have a one 250gb hard drive installed


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

"When you turned on"???

TiVo is meant to work 24/7.


----------



## silentbob2 (Jul 23, 2006)

I mean when I turned it on from standby


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Mine went silent a few weeks back and I spent hours checking and replacing wires and sockets. A reboot fixed it as mentioned. It's not happened again before or since.


----------



## stevebax (Oct 24, 2000)

I have this problem sporadically. It only started when I added a cachecard and 200Gb disk. At the time I upgraded I also replaced the power supply.

It appears to be related to the audio coding chip. You can tell this if previous recordings still have sound, you still have sound when you press the AUX button and the Tivo beeps are still sounding. The only sound you are missing is when you are on live tv (or trying to watch a recording made since the chip blipped). Remember live TV is encoded and what you are watching is a recording. So if this audio chip goes then no sound.

I find the only way with mine is a hard reset (i.e. pull the plug) and reboot from scratch. A restart does not fix it.

It will then go for weeks or months before failing again. There does not appear to be any obvious reson why it fails intermitently.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Might be worth posting model numbers (6022, etc) in case it's a problem that was fixed with a new model.

The model number is the third section of your TiVo service number - e.g. mine is:

023-1234-6022-1G7K <-- Made up number!

6022 is my model number.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Might be worth posting model numbers (6022, etc) in case it's a problem that was fixed with a new model.
> 
> The model number is the third section of your TiVo service number - e.g. mine is:
> 
> ...


I don't get this problem with an early model 601E, even though I have a Cachecard with 512MB of RAM and 2 x 250Gb Hard Drives.

So I don't think it was "fixed" later on

I think its down to individual component quality and the component's tolerance of the power demands of larger hard drives and a Cachecard.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Agreed. I have not seen any pattern as to which models are affected or not.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Agreed. I have not seen any pattern as to which models are affected or not.


The only thing that was fixed/different on later models was the UHF tuner sound problem bug caused by a particular capacitor and using a single 40Gb hard drive instead of a 30Gb + 15Gb drive.

All the Thomson Tivos were built within about 9 months between mid 2000 and early 2001. Any unit sold thereafter came from stockpiled units built up to about start of Q2 2001.


----------

